# how to fish rudee inlet



## catman82

i hear good things about it but never have i been there. what do i need to fish there . i usually fish from the surf so.. is it on rocks, a bridge a pier? i have huge surf poles are they necassary there? also how do i get there


----------



## radarthis

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=66376&highlight=rudee+inlet


----------

